# Trivia 7/13



## luckytrim (Jul 13, 2018)

trivia 7/13
DID YOU KNOW...
The number of calories in Girl Scout Cookies sold each year  totals about
210,162,000,000 ...

1. In the U.S. what is a Manhattan cocktail made with Scotch  whisky called?
2. Albert Einstein formulated two theories that together form  what is 
commonly called the theory of relativity; what are these two  theories called 
?
3. General McArthur accepted Japan's surrender on the deck of  what ship ?
4. What term has come to stand for New York City's theatre  district? (four 
words)
5. Name That Sit-com !
This classic early sitcom was about the misadventures of an  English teacher 
at Madison High.
It starred Eve Arden in the Title role...
6. What was Lyndon Johnson's middle name?
7. Can you name the countries that border Nepal on the north  and south ?
8. What year saw the release of Madonna's first album  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Western Movie Star Audie Murphy was the most decorated Marine  in WWII.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. a Rob Roy
2.  special & general relativity
3. USS Missouri
4. The Great White Way
5. "Our Miss Brooks"
6. Baines
7. Tibet to the north, India to the south
8. 1983

CRAP !!
Audie originally tried to enlist in the Marines, and then the  Paratroopers;
however, both turned him down because of his lack of weight  and thin body
frame. When he enlisted, Audie was 5ft 5in and weighed in at  110 pounds;
during his enlistment he grew two inches and gained 35  pounds!
Audi was the most decorated soldier of WWII.
His achievements are legion, but one feat, for me, stands  above all the
others;
The Germans scored a direct hit on an M10 tank destroyer,  setting it alight,
forcing the crew to abandon it.  Murphy ordered his men to  retreat to
positions in the woods, remaining alone at his post, shooting  his M1 carbine
and directing artillery fire via his field radio while the  Germans aimed
fire directly at his position.  Murphy mounted the abandoned,  burning tank
destroyer and began firing its .50 caliber machine gun at the  advancing
Germans, killing a squad crawling through a ditch towards  him.  For an hour,
Murphy stood on the flaming tank destroyer returning German  fire from foot
soldiers and advancing tanks, killing or wounding 50 Germans.  He sustained a
leg wound during his stand, and stopped only after he ran out  of ammunition.
Murphy rejoined his men, disregarding his own injury, and led  them back to
repel the Germans. He insisted on remaining with his men while  his wounds
were treated.

For his actions that day, he was awarded the Medal of Honor.   The 3rd
Infantry Division was awarded the Presidential Unit Citation  for its actions
at the Colmar Pocket, giving Murphy a Bronze Oak Leaf Cluster  for the
emblem.

On 16 February, Murphy was promoted to first lieutenant and  was awarded the
Legion of Merit for his service from 22 January 1944 to 18  February 1945.
He was moved from the front lines to Regimental Headquarters  and made a
liaison officer.


----------

